# Vector complete, over.



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

I have been planning on making the "Vector" design for some time now, I finally completed it. 
Single-handed literally, as my left arm and shoulder is inoperative








I couldn't take laying on the couch reading the forum, seeing others' cool weekend projects, so I took some pain killers and headed to the garage to use my few hand tools to complete this one. 
From my ghetto coping saw to the few dirty scraps of sand paper and a small piece of ironwood. It took two days of working and resting my arm but I was able to complete this with only a few problems (iron wood is brittle and splinters when it's cut or filed) in hindsight I don't think that it's the best wood for a single layer board cut. It is a beautiful wood though. It requires no stain, I just used a thin coat of matt poly. When my shoulder is better and I can shoot, I'll band it up. I've no dpubt that it will shoot as well as my other angled fork tip designs and it's a dream to hold.
I hope that you like it as much as I do.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

VERY nice! Looks great. Nice slingshot stand too!


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, I built a dedicated bending fixture to make the stands to display my collection. 
I've been toying with the idea of selling them but I figured that anyone who builds slingshots would certainly have the skill to build their own. Or maybe not.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Duke, I love the Vector very much. I find it elegant and noble, aggressive enough and efficacious. I will try to make an antler with the particular of the oblique forks to see how it shoots, if you allow me. A great work really. I say: "Bravo!"


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

duke,thats got quality written all over it mate,and one armed too,excellent bit of work,and as ray said,like the stand too


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Thanks guys








That makes my weekend.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> Hey Duke, I love the Vector very much. I find it elegant and noble, aggressive enough and efficacious. I will try to make an antler with the particular of the oblique forks to see how it shoots, if you allow me. A great work really. I say: "Bravo!"


Ok Bob, thank you








But "efficacious"?
Here I thought that I was "well read" and I had to look that one up








You never cease to amaze me, I've got to know...
Are you Italian? 
Is it your 1st language? 
Because you have an amazing grasp of the English language that is simply amazing.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

looks great!! you're an inspiration to anyone who doesn't have power tools!! ahh well actually even those with tools!! ;p


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

wombat said:


> looks great!! you're an inspiration to anyone who doesn't have power tools!! ahh well actually even those with tools!! ;p


I have to come clean: I do have a power drill that I used for the dowel inserts


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Justplainduke,

Orale, great slingshot you got there. Are you planning on sell them and if so, how much are you going to ask for one?? Nice work man. Saludos.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Very nice work there!!

I would love to see a photo in natural light. Iron wood is spectacular.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Xidoo said:


> Justplainduke,
> 
> Orale, great slingshot you got there. Are you planning on sell them and if so, how much are you going to ask for one?? Nice work man. Saludos.


Thank you for the compliment.
I haven't thought about selling; I don't think that my work is consistant quality enough. This one has a few flaws that I'm not happy with. 
I wouldn't know what to charge. 
I also spend so much time making each frame by hand that I could never make enough to sell them







I leave that to our other fine vendors. 
I do like to trade with other artists here on the forum. Thank you!


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

flippinout said:


> Very nice work there!!
> 
> I would love to see a photo in natural light. Iron wood is spectacular.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

its unreal. hope your arm gets better. careful with the painkillers


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I will be very interested to see how you band it and how it shoots. It certainly looks cool. The most usual way to put on flat bands is the have the side of the band closest to the fork gap come to face up at the pouch. But in your design, that would be a heck of a twist. Are you planning to make the side of the band furthest from the fork gap face up at the pouch in order to avoid such a severe twist?

Anyway, that is a very skillful job, especially when flying on one wing!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Charles said:


> I will be very interested to see how you band it and how it shoots. It certainly looks cool. The most usual way to put on flat bands is the have the side of the band closest to the fork gap come to face up at the pouch. But in your design, that would be a heck of a twist. Are you planning to make the side of the band furthest from the fork gap face up at the pouch in order to avoid such a severe twist?
> 
> Anyway, that is a very skillful job, especially when flying on one wing!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


It bands up as a normal ott, I designed this over a month ago and have been shooting this way for a month with increased accuracy, there are others on the forum who have followed suit with this style fork design. It seems to work well for all who have tried it.
The idea is not to avoid a "severe twist" but actually make the bands pull towards each other for a more consistent release. Why be content following the established norm when you can improve?
Below is the one that I have been shooting with great success:


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

justplainduke said:


> Hey Duke, I love the Vector very much. I find it elegant and noble, aggressive enough and efficacious. I will try to make an antler with the particular of the oblique forks to see how it shoots, if you allow me. A great work really. I say: "Bravo!"


Ok Bob, thank you








But "efficacious"?
Here I thought that I was "well read" and I had to look that one up








You never cease to amaze me, I've got to know...
Are you Italian?
Is it your 1st language?
Because you have an amazing grasp of the English language that is simply amazing.








[/quote]

Yes I'm italian, that's my first language. I spent one year in London when I was 20 studing english then I crossed the States for some months taking pictures. I've been living in California for a while before coming back to my Country. I'm a photographer and often I travel around the world, I cultivate english because I like to communicate and love the language itself.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

As always duke, fantastic.. in regards to your brittle wood problem, try applying a layer or two of MASKING tape prior to cutting, mark your cut on top of the tape then cut, I find it helps with the same problem, cheers Ben


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks like a labour of love there


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks wonderful


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

lovely wook duke realy like the look of this ss. What knot did you use on the lanyard I like the way in looks.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's beautiful. I've not seen many that are better. Great original design and super execution!


----------



## Scooby (Jul 8, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> That's beautiful. I've not seen many that are better. Great original design and super execution!










Couldn't have said it better myself!

Scooby


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

sweet


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Papa G said:


> lovely wook duke realy like the look of this ss. What knot did you use on the lanyard I like the way in looks.


Thank you








The lanyard is finished with a snake knot.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

justplainduke said:


> Justplainduke,
> 
> Orale, great slingshot you got there. Are you planning on sell them and if so, how much are you going to ask for one?? Nice work man. Saludos.


Thank you for the compliment.
I haven't thought about selling; I don't think that my work is consistant quality enough. This one has a few flaws that I'm not happy with.
I wouldn't know what to charge.
I also spend so much time making each frame by hand that I could never make enough to sell them







I leave that to our other fine vendors.
I do like to trade with other artists here on the forum. Thank you!








[/quote]

justplainduke,

Thanks for your reply, I will keep you in mind for a trade then. Saludos







.


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks duke will have to look that one up on u tube thanks again.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Original design - well done!!

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

justplainduke said:


> I will be very interested to see how you band it and how it shoots. It certainly looks cool. The most usual way to put on flat bands is the have the side of the band closest to the fork gap come to face up at the pouch. But in your design, that would be a heck of a twist. Are you planning to make the side of the band furthest from the fork gap face up at the pouch in order to avoid such a severe twist?
> 
> Anyway, that is a very skillful job, especially when flying on one wing!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


It bands up as a normal ott, I designed this over a month ago and have been shooting this way for a month with increased accuracy, there are others on the forum who have followed suit with this style fork design. It seems to work well for all who have tried it.
The idea is not to avoid a "severe twist" but actually make the bands pull towards each other for a more consistent release. Why be content following the established norm when you can improve?
Below is the one that I have been shooting with great success:








[/quote]

Thanks for the info, Duke. My query was born of genuine curiosity ... not meant in any was as a criticism. I am always happy to learn from what others are doing, since I do not have time to try everything myself. I agree completely that we should always try to improve on what has come before ... keep up the good work!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Thank you Charles


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Xidoo said:


> Justplainduke,
> 
> Orale, great slingshot you got there. Are you planning on sell them and if so, how much are you going to ask for one?? Nice work man. Saludos.


Thank you for the compliment.
I haven't thought about selling; I don't think that my work is consistant quality enough. This one has a few flaws that I'm not happy with.
I wouldn't know what to charge.
I also spend so much time making each frame by hand that I could never make enough to sell them







I leave that to our other fine vendors.
I do like to trade with other artists here on the forum. Thank you!








[/quote]

justplainduke,

Thanks for your reply, I will keep you in mind for a trade then. Saludos







.
[/quote]








I mean, if someone sent me a pm and offered me a reasonable paypal payment for one of my frames, I wouldn't turn them down.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Original geometry and harmonious in your fork Vector Duke.

I like to watch every detail. good evolution friend.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

justplainduke said:


> Very nice work there!!
> 
> I would love to see a photo in natural light. Iron wood is spectacular.



















[/quote]

This is really a fresh design for a slingshot. Your design and workmanship are admirable.


----------

